# Butt-Vorfach



## Tino (8. September 2008)

;+Hallo alle zusammen! ;+

Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit nem` Butt-Vorfach bei dem die obere Mundschnur ca.20-30 cm ,dank Auftriebsperlen,
steil nachoben steht.Habe ich in einer Angelzeitung gesehen und gelesen vom Team-Angler,Andreas Rathje.


----------



## Palerado (8. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

Ich habe das schon des öfteren probiert aber nie was drauf gefangen.
Standard funktioniert bei mir besser.


----------



## FelixSch (8. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

Ich habe darauf schon durchaus gut gefangen.
Es gibt zwar ein Problem, dass die Perlen gerne auf der Mundschnur verrutschen und dann die Würmer vom Haken drängen. Aber mit etwas mehr Stoppern und einer sich verjüngenden Perlenreihe (also in Auftreffrichtung eine kleinere, dann eine größere und dann erst die Monster-Perle(n)) kannst du dass durchaus in den Griff bekommen.
Die Darstellung, die du meinst, ist übrigens irreführend, denn der Wurm steht mitnichten auf einmal senkrecht im Wasser. Er sinkt ja immernoch ab. Es hängeln also die Perlen oben und der Wurm nach unten. Der Wurm ist also immernoch in Bodennähe, allerdings ist die Seite, an der die Mundschnur in den Wurm geht, nicht mehr in Krabbenreichweite. Man verliert dann nur den Haken und nicht die Perlen auch noch.


----------



## Klaus S. (8. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*



Tino schrieb:


> Habe ich in einer Angelzeitung gesehen und gelesen vom Team-Angler,Andreas Rathje.



Na dann muß es doch einfach klappen :m


----------



## FelixSch (8. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

Hat aber auch seine Nachteile (--> Wurfweite!) und Optik ist für unsere platten Angelpartner auch nicht alles. Das fängigste Vorfach ist für mich immer noch eines ohne alles mit elendslangen Mundschnüren, etwa 1,2 m jeweils. Aber es ist eben immer ätzend vertüddelt, wenn man es rausholt. Aber es sucht eben unglaubliche Flächen ab.
Was ich sagen will ist, dass die Fängigkeit nicht nur an einer Komponente hängt und der eine Vorteil eben auch den anderen Nachteil mit sich bringt. Und so fängig das beschriebene Vorfach ist, ich hasse es und fische nicht damit, weil es nervt!


----------



## Zanderlui (8. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

habe damit auch schon gefangen!in dänemark war es super die grabben habe lange gebraucht um überhaupt ran zu kommen!!!und es müssen nicht 30cm sein denn durch die straffe schnur und das hochstellen der rute bist du ja schon etwas über grund also 10bis 20cm reicht das völlig aus!


----------



## Tino (9. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

Danke für die Antworten.Bleibe dann doch bei meinen klassischen Butt-Montagen.

Petri Heil alle zusammen


----------



## degl (9. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

@Tino,

nu verzweifel ma nich, denn wenn du am Strand ne Krabben/Krebsplage hast, dann hilft dir nur eine auftreibende Montage.
Nur so kannst du dann verhindern, das die ungebetenen Gäste schneller am Cocktail sind als die, die du einladen willst

Und auch die "Scheiben" holen sich Köder, die 20cm über dem Boden schweben, Neugierig wie die sind

gruß degl


----------



## Zanderlui (9. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

du kannst auch einfach mit birnenbleien oder runden angeln das dein blei über den grund schleift das mögen die krabben auch nict den köder ständig verfolgen!dabei kannst du ganz leicht fischen 60-80g


----------



## Klaus S. (9. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*



degl schrieb:


> ...Nur so kannst du dann verhindern, das die ungebetenen Gäste schneller am Cocktail sind als die, die du einladen willst



Man solls nicht glauben aber die Krabben können auch schwimmen |supergri Die Mistviecher krabbeln sogar an der Schnur hoch. Ich hab ca. 1m auftreiben lassen und trotzdem waren nach 1 Min.!!!! die Würmer abgefressen. Das muß dort vor Krabben nur so gewimmelt haben. 10!!! Wattis waren am Grund nach 3 Minuten (hab nach 3 Minuten eingeholt also können die Würmer schon nach 30 Sek. weg gewesen sein) weg. Natürlich werden die Krabbelviecher nicht ganz so schnell am Wurm sein wenn man auftreiben läßt aber sie kommen... ganz bestimmt :m


----------



## Zanderlui (9. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Man solls nicht glauben aber die Krabben können auch schwimmen |supergri Die Mistviecher krabbeln sogar an der Schnur hoch. Ich hab ca. 1m auftreiben lassen und trotzdem waren nach 1 Min.!!!! die Würmer abgefressen. Das muß dort vor Krabben nur so gewimmelt haben. 10!!! Wattis waren am Grund nach 3 Minuten (hab nach 3 Minuten eingeholt also können die Würmer schon nach 30 Sek. weg gewesen sein) weg. Natürlich werden die Krabbelviecher nicht ganz so schnell am Wurm sein wenn man auftreiben läßt aber sie kommen... ganz bestimmt :m


 

deshalb:
einfach mit birnenbleien oder runden angeln das dein blei über den grund schleift das mögen die krabben auch nict den köder ständig verfolgen!dabei kannst du ganz leicht fischen 60-80g 
da kommen sie nicht mehr hinter her!
in hvide sande im fischereihafen wo es vor krabben wimmelt nicht einmal mehr abgefressen gewesen


----------



## Klaus S. (9. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> deshalb:
> dabei kannst du ganz leicht fischen 60-80g
> da kommen sie nicht mehr hinter her!



An dem Tag ist nicht einmal 150 Gramm liegen geblieben. Mit 60-80 Gramm kannst du vielleicht im Hafen angeln aber nicht in der Brandung bei Wind. Klar reicht auch mal 60-80 Gramm aber dann kann man 150 Gramm auch ebensogut langsam wieder einkurbeln. Und JA... die Krabben sind hinterher gekrabbelt.
Wenn die Dinger da sind da hilft nur eins... einpacken.


----------



## Tino (9. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

Klaus S. bringt es auf den Punkt.Ich fahre erst los wenn die Viecher temperaturbedingt garnicht da sind.

P.S.Ich wollte nur wissen ob das Vorfach besser fängt als die klassischen Montagen die auf Grund liegen.


----------



## Zanderlui (9. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> An dem Tag ist nicht einmal 150 Gramm liegen geblieben. Mit 60-80 Gramm kannst du vielleicht im Hafen angeln aber nicht in der Brandung bei Wind. Klar reicht auch mal 60-80 Gramm aber dann kann man 150 Gramm auch ebensogut langsam wieder einkurbeln. Und JA... die Krabben sind hinterher gekrabbelt.
> Wenn die Dinger da sind da hilft nur eins... einpacken.


 

das ist doch sinn und zweck bei wind und brandung leichtes blei was ständig rollt und meinetwegen alle 3minuten neu ausgeworfen wird!!!!|uhoh:
da kommen die krabben nicht hinterher außer sie sind kripobeamte!!!|supergri


----------



## Klaus S. (9. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> das ist doch sinn und zweck bei wind und brandung leichtes blei was ständig rollt und meinetwegen alle 3minuten neu ausgeworfen wird!!!!|uhoh:
> da kommen die krabben nicht hinterher außer sie sind kripobeamte!!!|supergri



Naja, mit 60-80 Gramm kommst du wohl kaum auf Weite und wenn man ein Gemeinschaftsangeln hat oder auch "nur" mit paar Kumpels am Strand ist dann ist es auch nicht so toll wenn die Montage nach 2 Min. wieder am Ufer liegt oder in "Nachbars" Schnur (mit oder auch ohne Würmer). 
Ich denke mal du gehst nur bei Ententeichwetter angeln und nicht in die Brandung wenn der Wind mal bisschen pustet :m

Wie schon gesagt... Krabben da... Angler weg :q


----------



## dorschiie (9. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Naja, mit 60-80 Gramm kommst du wohl kaum auf Weite und wenn man ein Gemeinschaftsangeln hat oder auch "nur" mit paar Kumpels am Strand ist dann ist es auch nicht so toll wenn die Montage nach 2 Min. wieder am Ufer liegt oder in "Nachbars" Schnur (mit oder auch ohne Würmer).
> Ich denke mal du gehst nur bei Ententeichwetter angeln und nicht in die Brandung wenn der Wind mal bisschen pustet :m
> 
> Wie schon gesagt... Krabben da... Angler weg :q


@ all
also ich denke das man bei normaler brandung und auflandigem wind mit 60-80 gr. bleien auch nicht wirklich eine oma vom stuhl haut.
ausserdem wird sich damit auch bei flaute keine br.rute aufladen können.
aber egal.
meiner meinung nach finde ich das der köder je nach jahreszeit den ausschlag gibt. 
ich habe festgestellt das bei wärmerem wasser die platten mehr auf ringler oder muschelfleisch und wenn es kälter ist auf wattis oder granat(aber mit schale )beissen.


----------



## Rosi (9. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

Woher wißt ihr denn, daß da immer nur Krabben am Watti nagen? Schwärme kleiner Fische sind im Meer unterwegs, die bleiben nicht am Haken hängen, fressen ihn aber schön sauber ab.
Am besagten Vorfach fand ich die Mundschnüre zu lang und überhaupt ist das ganze Ding zu lang, also nur für wenig Brandung geeignet. Den Tüdelkram hatte ich auch, weil sich beim Einholen die große Perle dreht. Man kann sowieso nicht bei jeder Brandungsstärke mit dem selben Vorfach angeln, von daher sind selbstgebaute Vorfächer immer besser.

Bei richtig Brandung reicht eine Mundschnur, vielleicht 80cm über dem Blei. Das wirft sich besser und der Watti bleibt ne Weile länger von dem Krabbelzeug verschont.


----------



## aalbert06 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

Also das Vorfach habe ich sehr erfolgreich bei trüben Wasser im Frühjahr eingesetzt. Große Platte und sogar ne Mefo fanden es toll und haben fast immer am oberen Haken mit den 3 großen Perlen gebissen. Letzten Herbst und Winter war allerdings Holstein klar im Vorteil.


----------



## dorschiie (9. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*



Rosi schrieb:


> Woher wißt ihr denn, daß da immer nur Krabben am Watti nagen? Schwärme kleiner Fische sind im Meer unterwegs, die bleiben nicht am Haken hängen, fressen ihn aber schön sauber ab.
> Am besagten Vorfach fand ich die Mundschnüre zu lang und überhaupt ist das ganze Ding zu lang, also nur für wenig Brandung geeignet. Den Tüdelkram hatte ich auch, weil sich beim Einholen die große Perle dreht. Man kann sowieso nicht bei jeder Brandungsstärke mit dem selben Vorfach angeln, von daher sind selbstgebaute Vorfächer immer besser.
> 
> Bei richtig Brandung reicht eine Mundschnur, vielleicht 80cm über dem Blei. Das wirft sich besser und der Watti bleibt ne Weile länger von dem Krabbelzeug verschont.


so ist das rosi.#6
und das mit den perlen ist so oder so nach des anglers gusto.
also . "der glauben hilft weiter".


----------



## angler1996 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

Frage eines sehr seltenen Brandungsbesuchers:
hatte den Artikel auch gelesen und mich gefragt wie das funktioniert. Der Autor schrieb von Mundschnurlänge von 30 cm, darauf mehrere große Perlen und der Verwendung von 2 bis 3 Wattwürmern ( bei mittleren Würmen gesamt vielleicht 25 cm lang).
Wenn ich die aufziehe, bleibt von der Mundschnur nichts mehr übrig, die Perlen sitzen am Vorfach und wie sollen sie da die Mundschnur noch heben?
oder ahb ich einen Denkfehler?
Danke und Gruß A.


----------



## degl (10. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Frage eines sehr seltenen Brandungsbesuchers:
> hatte den Artikel auch gelesen und mich gefragt wie das funktioniert. Der Autor schrieb von Mundschnurlänge von 30 cm, darauf mehrere große Perlen und der Verwendung von 2 bis 3 Wattwürmern ( bei mittleren Würmen gesamt vielleicht 25 cm lang).
> Wenn ich die aufziehe, bleibt von der Mundschnur nichts mehr übrig, die Perlen sitzen am Vorfach und wie sollen sie da die Mundschnur noch heben?
> oder ahb ich einen Denkfehler?
> Danke und Gruß A.



Bei solch extremer "Krabbenlage" wüde ich nur mit einem Wurm fischen und die Mundschnur 40cm lang knüpfen.
Somit besteht die Chance,das der Wurm irgendwo bei 20cm über dem Meeresboden dümpelt.(bei auftreibender Montage)
Wenn die Krabbler dann immer noch Sieger sind,hilft nur ein Platzwechsel oder man verfüttert seine Watties

Mal verliert man, meißt gewinnen dann die Krabbler.
Zum Glück wird das mit fallenden Wassertemperaturen immer weniger und die Fische kommen zu ihrem Recht:m

gruß degl


----------



## FelixSch (10. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

Hauptargument im Artikel ist nicht die Krabbenplage, vielmehr zielt der Artikel auf bessere Fängigkeit ab, die dadurch erreicht werden soll, dass der Fisch den Happen sehen kann.
Und dass kann man mit entsprechend großen Perlen erreichen. Das er besser sichtbar ist. Nicht unbedingt, dass das Vorfach besser fängt. Aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es auch nicht schlechter fängt, vorausgesetzt, dass der Fisch nah genug dran ist und die Perlen nicht so sehr den Wurf bremsen, dass man sie nicht mehr erreicht.


----------



## Tino (10. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

Danke Felix Sch

*Denn das war meine Fragestellung !!!*
Ob dieses Vorfach einfach besser fängt. Mehr wollte ich garnicht wissen.
Um die mistigen Krabbler geht es nicht.Angel sowieso erst wenn die weg sind. ( Wassertemperatur )


----------



## angler1996 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

@felixSch
Danke, also in etwa so: 
Fisch da , beißt es.
Da wo kein Fisch, beißt es nicht.

Also worauf soll man nun achten: 
Sehr bewegte See mit Srömung: Kurze Mundschnur über dem Blei?
Ruhige See: lange Mundschnur als Nachläufer
oder wie soll das in der Theorie zumindest sein.
Danke von einer Landratte im Voraus.
Gruß A.


----------



## Palerado (11. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

Meiner Meinung nach braucht man eigentlich als Grundausstattung nur 2 Vorfächer:

1. Ein Nachläufersystem für fast alle Bedingungen wo kein Krallenblei erforderlich ist
2. Liftsystem für Kralenbleiwetter.

Ich baue zwar auch immer noch reichlich andere Vorfächer, aber die mehr aus Spaß.


----------



## reland (22. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

Andreas Rathje ist einer der Besten  Brandungsangler die ich kenne.Hatte schon das Vergnügen mit ihm zu angeln.Cooler Typ und er hat tatsächlich für jede Situation die beste Lösung.Das hat sich in der Vergangenheit in seiner Fangstatistik wider gespiegelt.
Darum Team Angler


----------



## Andy1608 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

Moin moin @All

Meiner Meinung nach fange ich meine Fische mit den Augen zuerst,denn ich schaue mir den Strandabschnitt im Hellen bei ruhiger See an.
Da sehe ich wie der Untergrund ausschaut,ob kannten,Muschel-Steinbänke usw.
Im nachhinein entscheide ich über mein Vorfach.
Nachläufer bei ruhiger See 
Lift,oder ein Seitenarm mit Kralle bei auflandig Wind
Da ich meine Vorfächer selber binde kann ich Größe und Fabe der Perlen selbst bestimmen.
( Ein perfektes Vorfach gibt es einfach nicht )


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Tino (23. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

Hallo Andy 1608

Ich wollte nicht wissen wo Du guckst oder wie Du in der Brandung angelst.Das war nicht meine Frage an Euch.Lies bitte die Antwort von FelixSch. Er hat einfach sachlich auf meine Frage geantwortet.Das wollte ich nur.
Kein Gelaber

P.S.wann das wohl mal aufhört ( nichts für ungut )


----------



## Palerado (23. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

Dann ist Deine Frage ja jetzt beantwortet und wir können den Thread für Smalltalk nutzen


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Andy 1608
> 
> Ich wollte nicht wissen wo Du guckst oder wie Du in der Brandung angelst.Das war nicht meine Frage an Euch.Lies bitte die Antwort von FelixSch. Er hat einfach sachlich auf meine Frage geantwortet.Das wollte ich nur.
> Kein Gelaber
> ...


Unfreudlicher kann man sich wohl nicht bedanken  #q


----------



## Tino (24. September 2008)

*AW: Butt-Vorfach*

Hallo Schwarzwusel

Aber meine Frage war eine andere,als Du geantwortet hast.

Wollte nur Info´s über das Vorfach haben.

Wenn es unfreundlich rüberkam dann entschuldige bitte.

War nicht meine Absicht.

Jawoll Palerado der Tröööt ist frei.


----------

